# 1d Mark IV



## chiefdeck (Aug 29, 2018)

would a 1d MIV with moderate wear for $1200 be worth it. BH Photo has one for that price, I have also seen other 1d MIV on other sites in the same ballpark on price. I can not afford a 1dx so I thought this might be an option, I shoot birds in flight and right now I am using an 80d with a Tamzooka 150mm-600mm and have got soome good shots. Is this worth the faster shutter speed but lower megapixels, among other things  Any thoughts


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 29, 2018)

For Canon and shooting moving subjects, the 1D series is unparalleled in nearly instantaneous focus and FPS.  1D's are built like tanks.  The shutter life of the Mark IV is 300,000 actuations.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 29, 2018)

I agree with Gary. Note that the 1D Mk IV is a crop (1.3x) camera and not a full frame but it is a sports/wildlife camera. The $1,200 seems about right to me with the ones I've been looking at. They are rated and 300,000 shutter clicks but keep in mind that having one replaced is WAY cheaper than getting a new camera (under $500 ball park figure).


----------

